# What Am I Supposed To Think and Do...?



## pfloyd75 (Dec 9, 2012)

My wife and I have been having issues--such that as she works out of state, she stayed there for two months (including over the Holidays) as she said she needed time to herself.

We're in counseling however its not always easy if she isn't home--I am in the counselor's office and she's on the phone.

Long story short--she make a lot more money than I do and has started her own bank account (because she had to get a corporate account per her company she consults for and my wife said she couldn't start one in our own bank--Hmm...).

She has transferred small amounts from her corporate account into our joint account so I can pay the bills, however, she's been stashing money. She told me she had $10K in her account and when I asked why she hadn't transferred most of it into our account, she got testy with me.

I'm definitely not going to put up with her 'holding out' on me for very much longer. I'd rather be on my own and poorer than married, unhappy and beholden to her whims as to when to give "our money" (a marriage is supposed to be 50-50, right?) to "our" account.

What are everyone's thoughts? Should I just let things roll along or should I express my dissatisfaction directly or should I ask for the account number so that I can do the transfer of money between banks?

Thanks for reading....


----------



## Greg1515 (Nov 30, 2012)

Dont take this the wrong way but you need to take a step back and APPRECIATE how hard your wife works. 

Just think. You could have a wife who does NOTHING and put the whole burden of the finances on your shoulders.

Women like your wife probably grew up in an environment where they seek freedom of choice and through her job it is apparnt she has achieved it.

Marriage is aboit trust. I agree with you there. But it also means you need to respect her earnings and trust she is saving that money for something beneficial for her and hopefully for both of you.

Dont take this the wrong way but if the money situation bothers you so much then work harder and turn the tables in her


----------



## Toffer (Jan 31, 2012)

Why are you in counseling? Is it about the money issues?


----------

